# The typical male/female



## liangzhicheng (Sep 19, 2003)

Typical male: doesn't show emotional side/cry, loves sports, is into cars, is a T or A man, egotistical

Typical female: emotional, not aggressive, is into fashion, doesn't appear intelligent


Do you think you fit the description of a typical female/male?  Want to add to the descriptions?  

I bring this up because I'm tired of "guy" magazines like Maxim and Stuff that paint guys as stereotypes.  Sorry, but for the most part, I do *not* think the way typical males are portrayed.  I've also skimmed a few "women's magazines", and were appalled at those as well.  Free speech and all, but I think dissolving such stereotypes would be a good thing.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 19, 2003)

Interesting that you should post this. I was just talking with co-workers (female). One was describing how her guy treated her, and how she thought that ALL men acted that way. She's 37 and thinks that ALL men are pigs....( sorry her words were Players )

I suppose that treating women with respect, having interests outside of sports, cars, T & A, etc., shows that you are not a REAL man.  

I vote we start a new species...the Un-Real Man.

First Member.
( My two sons will be second and third members! )


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2003)

I WANNA be a stereotypical guy...

Women seem to respect them.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

emotional

depends on the situation... but I don't cry easily, and it takes a hell of a lot to piss me off.... but when I'm pissed, stay out of the crossfire.


not aggressive

see above statement about when I'm pissed...



is into fashion

not really. I wear clothes that I think I look good in, but I will never wear something simply because its "in style"  because there are many styles that just look...bad.


doesn't appear intelligent

I've got a 4.0 in grad school and I'm damn proud of it!



I also don't have a problem with murdering insects on my own if they happen to be crawling someplace they shouldn't, like in my bathroom or across the kitchen counter... however, I'm usually the type who will attempt an insect rescue and deposit the trespasser outside if at all possible.

I must admit to a weakness for small furry critters, however.  I recently did something quite stereotypically female and rescued two small, adorable rodents from becoming my friend's snake's lunch.  The wee beasties now reside in a cage on top of my file cabinet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I WANNA be a stereotypical guy...
> 
> Women seem to respect them. *



I agree with you here. When I was single I couldn't get a date to save my life. Personally I don't feel that I fit into the stereotype but I did see a bunch of a******'s getting the hot women and they treated women like dirt. Couldn't figure it out then and don't now to this day.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree with you here. When I was single I couldn't get a date to save my life. Personally I don't feel that I fit into the stereotype but I did see a bunch of a******'s getting the hot women and they treated women like dirt. Couldn't figure it out then and don't now to this day. *



I think women subconciously want to be treated like crap. Most women I've met don't like who they are and so being treated badly feeds their self-deprecation.

Like what happened to me last weekend: my girlfriend broke up with me after 8 months because she felt that she wasn't good enough for me and that I could do better.  After much convincing that she was the one I was interested in, it looks like way may end up getting back together, but I guess I just didn't treat her badly enough to be a serious boyfriend.

me + women =


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveSwords _
> *I think women subconciously want to be treated like crap. Most women I've met don't like who they are and so being treated badly feeds their self-deprecation.*



I had one of those as well. It lasted 4 months but I'm glad that it wasn't a lot more time. I just don't understand the female mind hardly at all.


----------



## Ender (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree with you here. When I was single I couldn't get a date to save my life. Personally I don't feel that I fit into the stereotype but I did see a bunch of a******'s getting the hot women and they treated women like dirt. Couldn't figure it out then and don't now to this day. *



*L...soo true...but you know...no matter how hot she is...someone, somewhere is tired of her crap...*LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> **L...soo true...but you know...no matter how hot she is...someone, somewhere is tired of her crap...*LOL *




:rofl:  I have heard that before but forgot about it. This reminds me of a guy I work with. His wife had traded numerous times up to an 8k ring.  She had her eyes set on the 13k ring. After careful examination he finally decided it was time to let her go. One of her last words were something like "You don't make enough money to keep me" or something to that affect.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

its not that women want men to treat them badly...

Its that women look for a good balance between the "me tarzan you jane" neanderthal, and the sensitive, romantic wimp.   The guys who lean more towards the wimp side (not that they're actually wimpy... its just that letting a woman ALWAYS have her way is unattractive... stand up for yourselves!) get the line "you're so nice...but I think of you as a brother!"  The guys who lean towards the neanderthal side get all the chicks... but... the chicks don't stay with them.  Women don't like to be treated badly, but we don't like men to be pushovers and always give in either.  If someone is too nice and always lets me have my way all the time, it isn't easy to respect that person, because they don't stand up for themselves.  I like a good debate every once in a while.  "yes men" aren't attractive.

I don't know if that makes any sense... its kind of like a zebra trying to explain to an elephant what its like to be a zebra... the zebra can talk all it wants to, but the elephant is never really going to understand, and vice versa.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

The women I have dated in life so far all came back to say the same thing "You like karate too much" or "I wish you'd spend as much time with me as you do with karate" or my favorite "You only have karate buddies can't you go out and make new friends".:rofl:  I think this is hilariou, sorry but I do. I always come home every night. Don't go to bars. Stay at home until it's time for class and that now is only once a week for 2 hrs and yet I still get "You are always at karate" thing.  Anyway enough for a rant should have been in the venting room.:shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

two hours a week is perfectly reasonable.

trying to take a guy away from what he loves doing is just plain stupid.  you can't change who someone is.  you can ADAPT to each other by changing little behavioral patterns... (for example, I absolutely HATE rap music... I don't care if he likes it, just don't play it while I'm around, and I won't inflict my classic rock or country music on him... ya gotta find a way to compromise, like listening with headphones if your choice of music drives your partner nuts)

There is a large difference, however, between compromising WHAT you do and WHO you are. 


you can't change big things like:

1. who his friends are and his relationships with them
2. who his family are and his relatioships with them
3. his personality
4. his favorite things to do
5. his favorite sports teams


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *two hours a week is perfectly reasonable.*



Kind of how I feel.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah, I'm pretty much all male, and possess all of those stereotypical guy traits. I'm just a dude.  But then again I grew up with a bunch of female type siblings, err, sisters, so I think that's tainted me because I guess I sport a sensitive side too... :barf:


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 20, 2003)

I voted "Maybe/Sort of".  I can be emotional about certain things and I'm not really aggressive.  I don't care for or follow fashion (I just wear what's comfortable and looks nice).  I don't appear intelligent to some people because I don't watch the news (too depressing with so much killings, etc.) so I'm not as aware of what goes on in the world as I could be.

No women wants to be treated like dirt, by the way.  And I hope whoever will be my future husband will be into martial arts! (Even if it's a different art than mine.)  I also hope he'll really love it like I do.  Not ALL women would try to discourage their husbands to get out of the dojo.  (Actually, my dad gets aggravated at my mom and I for being at Aikido 2 nights a week.  It's frustrating for us so I feel for you!)

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *
> 
> No women wants to be treated like dirt, by the way.
> *



I'd agree with this, I mean who does, but the question remains, WHY DO THEY STAY WITH THE GUYS WHO DO??

I'll Illustrate my point with two female friends neither of whom I dated, but I no longer speak to because of their choices in men.

The First one "Pam" was seeing this guy who tried to controll her life... telling her who she could and could not hang out with.  She left him because of that.  A few days later he called and said he realized what he was doing and wouldnt do it anymore... She bad about it and went back to him.  I asked her to get together for coffee one night (something we used to do all the time) and she told me she couldnt, he wouldnt like her spending time with another guy... I told her flat out that that was a BS argument, and that he was still controlling her if she let him do that... And she made excuses for him.  I dont talk to her anymore, but my roommate saw her last week, they are apparently still together. 

The Second was "Kris"... she had moved away, but we had plans to get together for her birthday, since both of us were going to be in Las Vegas the same weekend.  We went to meet up with her and she never showed up.  Later I find out that her Boyfriend (whom i hear she is now married to) wouldnt LET her meet up with us, becuase "she shouldnt see other guys, even male friends" and he threatened to break up with her if she met with us out there.

I have plenty of other stories about buthead men, and the women who love being treated like feces by them... but those are the two that spring to mind most readily... about girls who i didnt date.  (plenty of them about Ex-gf's, but hey, that'd just be sour grapes, wouldnt it?)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

More typical than not, I suppose.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

*maniacal laughter* Me? Typical......... well I tend to think I'm your average female.. guess I'll let the guys that know me answer for me


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **maniacal laughter* Me? Typical......... well I tend to think I'm your average female.. guess I'll let the guys that know me answer for me  *



typically insane....:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *now that's not a typical guy for you  *



I'm anything but. No hunting, fishing, golfing, beer drinking, bar hopping, uncleanly, etc. for me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm anything but. No hunting, fishing, golfing, beer drinking, bar hopping, uncleanly, etc. for me. *



yeah I don't hunt,  though I do like salt water fishing.. boats etc.. but I'm not one for standing on the riverbank with a rod and catching a fish I won't eat .. *something about fresh water fish :shrug:

Not a beer drinker.. not a bar hopper either.. haven't been to a bar in *tries to remember.. a few years for sure.. I do love to dance.. but yeah right.. not gonna happen round here~!!!

I despise Shopping.. I goink when I need new anythings*  I look at the price and freak.. when did a bra get to be $10 bucks!~!!  Nope.. I am not your typical female.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 22, 2003)

hmm... typical woman...

do typical women jump out of airplanes?  if yes, then perhaps I'm more typical than I'd originally thought.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *do typical women jump out of airplanes?  if yes, then perhaps I'm more typical than I'd originally thought. *



I'll pass. Kinda like to keep my feet firm on the ground.


Congrats. on your new MT belt.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *I'll pass. Kinda like to keep my feet firm on the ground.*



...with all the jumping kicks you do...heh.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

Me? Typical? Haha! I consider myself a tomboy...ah well, better than a clone


----------



## Shodan (Nov 10, 2003)

Same here.......tomboy for sure!!  Have always loved the outdoors, don't mind getting dirty.......when I was little, I climbed trees, rode bikes and skateboards- maybe this has to do with growing up with an older brother.  As an adult, I still love the outdoors- camping, hiking, fishing (taught by my Dad), skiing......and of course the martial arts!!  I have my feminine side of course, but I don't think it is typical in a lot of ways......especially when it comes to fashion- I just like to wear what is comfortable most of the time......which to me is usually jeans and a sweatshirt/t-shirt.  I will dress up for special occassions though.  As for getting my hair and nails done and having to go to the tanning booth all the time (which I view as stereotypical female things)- I cut my own hair, I don't remember what long nails are like since I have been in martial arts for so long and if I have a tan, it's from being out in the good ol' sun and forgetting my sunscreen!!

  I guess the best answer for me is that I am a very casual, fun-loving female!!  Fortunately, I married someone who also has a love for the outdoors........so it works out well!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm not even close to your typical female and I don't like butthead guys either!


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't think I'm a stereotypical female.

I was always a tomboy growing up and I still couldn't care less about fashion 90% of time. Today for instance I wore blue martial arts gi pants with a 5 year old black sweatshirt to school. Not exactly high fashion but I'm comfortable. Once in a while I can get dressed up and can look feminine for a special occassion, but it totally freaks out everyone I know. At the moment I also have my hair literally buzzed off. (No. 2 on the back and sides no. 6 on top) I used to have really long hair but this is way easier. I don't have to do anything to it. I've spent the last two summers as a mililtary interpreter where I pretend to be a male soldier in the army of 1867 and I fire cannons and rifles and stuff. And of course I do martial arts. 

I'm not aggressive but I also won't take crap from people and there's not way I'm going to let any guy treat me badly. It's all about balance. Don't want a complete push-over either. I'd like a guy that's into martial arts as well. 

I'm known for being very practical and I think most people see me as fairly intelligent. I'm at a good university and doing well there. 

I have my emotional moments when I'm at home watching a sappy movie or something but most of the time I don't show much emotion publically. People often make comments about how I seem pretty laid back. 

So overall. No, I don't think I'm a typical woman. :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 11, 2003)

If most of the people who knew me saw me all dolled up with formal wear and crap, I think they might die of shock!

And formal wear doesn't consist of my hooker....erm, colorguard YEAH COLORGUARD! uniform....


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Burp!!! Huh???????


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello Palusut,  Did you have something to say ?

Tess


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi KenpoTess,

No, I was just showing us typical male's attention span and manners .

Later,

Palusut


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hi KenpoTess,
> 
> No, I was just showing us typical male's attention span and manners .
> ...



ahhh.. Ok.. *G* my monitor was in the way (moved it over) so I now see you sitting there with the remote in hand and scratching with your other one 

:rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Ha, Ha, you see, I wasn't going to go there!!!! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

Never Tempt me~!  I'll go just about Anywhere  heheeee~!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Whoa Tess - time for reaction chain illustration!!!

  

Get the message?

Its okay Seig, I am just playing! KenpoTess is off the chains!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Whoa Tess - time for reaction chain illustration!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*rubs head where I got swatted with the stupid stick today* Giggles.. uhhhhhh 'Splain yourself ~!
*snicker*


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

sent you a PM.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

got it  
Somedays ya feel like a nut *G*


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey no problem, that can be arranged.

Brought back some dutch chocolate from Amsterdam   :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hey no problem, that can be arranged.
> 
> Brought back some dutch chocolate from Amsterdam   :rofl: *



good thing it wasn't Swiss chocolate..  
oh sure.. get me when my resistance is futile~!!!  Vacation and Holidays.. my nemeses~!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 29, 2003)

Sorry KenpoTess,

Try PM again.

Palusut


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2003)

Is this a typical male thing? *G* Letting their mail build up til their mailbox is full


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Is this a typical male thing? *G* Letting their mail build up til their mailbox is full  *



Yes, do you have a problem with this little trait?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes, do you have a problem with this little trait?  *



 if I say yes?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *if I say yes?  *



Then We can get some Green Tea and discuss the problem.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Then We can get some Green Tea and discuss the problem.
> *


 *chuckles*

Sounds like a plan to me RIch *G*
though I have absolutely no issues with males and their mail traits 

I have to admit.. but don't let it be known outside of here.. I'm a very easy woman to get along with .. just ask anyone ..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Tess,

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 29, 2003)

Watch out now, incoming!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Watch out now, incoming!!!! *




*blinks* 
Incoming.. *looks over head.. behind.. before.. to the sides..  I see no Incoming ~!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 30, 2003)

No probs,

My "oh-oh" post put out of order.

I was responding to "If I say yes?" post.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 30, 2003)

Ok *G* I get 'fused easy ya know


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Then We can get some Green Tea and discuss the problem.
> *



Hmmmm,
I just had a big cup of iced green tea before I read this.:rofl:  Weird how some things work out, eh?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hmmmm,
> I just had a big cup of iced green tea before I read this.:rofl:  Weird how some things work out, eh? *



Glad I could help


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2003)

ohh you guys are mind melding~!!! *runs and hides*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohh you guys are mind melding~!!! *runs and hides* *



Who you calling a Vulcan?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Who you calling a Vulcan?  *



If the Ears fit


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *If the Ears fit  *



JF Has pointed Ears?  WOW! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF Has pointed Ears?  WOW! :rofl: *



'Mere you..........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF Has pointed Ears?  WOW! :rofl: *



Now if I can only figure out how to use that vulcan death grip on Castillo!:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now if I can only figure out how to use that vulcan death grip on Castillo!:rofl: *



I would settle for getting it to work on anyone


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I would settle for getting it to work on anyone  *



Well, yeah,

but I thought if I could make it work from here all of the way down there then I would be real cool.


----------

